# A Billion Shots | Photography Exhibition By Billion Lim



## 223go (Oct 17, 2009)

A Billion Shots | Photography Exhibition By Billion Lim 
From 16-27 October 2009, 10am-9pm.
@ Marine Parade Public Library Level 3 (Singapore)

A Billion Shots | Travel Talk By Billion Lim & Sai Fong
on 24 October 2009 at 2:30pm 
@ Marine Parade Public Library, Activity Room, Level 2 (Singapore)

ADMISSIONS IS FREE

MORE ON: http://223go.multiply.com/photos/album/69/69

Email Enquiry | saifong@223go.com


----------

